# help



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So one of the bantams has like a string of syliva that came out of her mouth...why did that happen??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did she just drink? Sometimes it happens after drinking.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Or is it a worm? A parasite worm?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Did she just drink? Sometimes it happens after drinking.


Yeah she took a drink but i thought what you though apyl butjust making sure


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They do have a long thin tongue.


----------

